# Turner Motorsport Frozen M5 European Delivery



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Turner Motorsport owner Will Turner custom ordered a BMW Individual Frozen Gray 2013 M5 to match the shops Frozen Gray E92 M3. Picking the car up at the BMW Welt in Munich via the BMW European Delivery Will was nice enough to sign the Bimmerfest European Delivery sign in book, know as "das buch"



The Turner motorsport tour of Germany includes The Welt for pickup, the autobahn for high speed crusiing, the Nurburgring and the aftermarket parts show Automechanika. Stay tuned at Bimmerfest.com continues to cover the Turner Motorsport European Delivery trip.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

I signed book right under him.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Loganradio said:


> I signed book right under him.


Mazel Tov!


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't feel so bad about my 90 euro gas bill when I see his 122. It's nice seeing how much of a car nut Will is.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the frozen grey, where do we build with that color?? I can't find it on BMWUSA site? Love the pics brother, nice job! V/r, Tim.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Popoemt said:


> I love the frozen grey, where do we build with that color?? I can't find it on BMWUSA site? Love the pics brother, nice job! V/r, Tim.


It's a special/Individual order your dealer needs to get approved by the BMW NA Sales desk.
Frozen and other Individual colors (such as Brilliant White etc) cost appr 5K on top 
Same is true for other Individual orders such as leather trim/contrast stitching etc


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

jmh said:


> It's a special/Individual order your dealer needs to get approved by the BMW NA Sales desk.
> Frozen and other Individual colors (such as Brilliant White etc) cost appr 5K on top
> Same is true for other Individual orders such as leather trim/contrast stitching etc


Thanks for the answer (I actually asked this before on here and no one responded:bawling, I appreciate it.. it's an amazing color! What does it look like up close? Is there any special care you have to do with it? FML I want one...:thumbup: V/r, Tim.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

In theory frozen colors are much easier to maintain as you should not use any products such as Wax/Sealants etc on it 
You can (at least in theory) drive through a car wash but only if it doesn't use any wax/sealant .
There's a whole thread on frozen color maintenance at http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=677929
I was very very close to order Frozen Brilliant White , but finally decided to stick with Brilliant White as frozen seemed to be impractical for someone living in the North East
Also scratches/dings are a challenge on frozen paints as you can't "buff/polish" stuff out, only option is repaint / match the entire panel etc


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool, good to know info, thanks for the link, I typed in "frozen grey" and didn't find sh*t... I appreciate the help and quick replies! V/r, Tim


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Frozen colors are incredibly hard to maintain... good luck if a bird poops on it and it stays on the paint for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It's a Motorsport team. You would think they have enough bodies to keep their cars clean and presentable.

Keeping their cars clean, so that sponsorship is clearly marked and associated is their bread and butter.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Actually Will is a true car nut and also has a frozen grey M3 which he has heavily modified (Akra exhaust, stroker engine etc) and also tracked numerous times
He's using the car as it was meant to be and doesn't let the frozen paint get in his way 
His cars are certainly not garage queens


----------



## m8o (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor Turner Motorsport 328i won't be seeing any seat time with competition like this.


----------

